# effacer l'écran du terminal



## grenoble (21 Novembre 2002)

bonjour,
je cherche à effacer l'écran du terminal pour éviter d'écrire une ligne à chaque printf.
j'ai trouvé quelques séquences qui ne fonctionnent pas sur notre bonne plateforme favorite:
clrscr(); n'existe pas
printf("\e[2J"); ou printf("\033[2J"); marchent pas.

j'ai besoin d'indiquer la progression d'une opération, un peu comme la fonction "curl", ou effacer l'écran un peu comme la fonction "top"

merci de vos éclaircissements ou idées.


----------



## tehem (22 Novembre 2002)

bon je comprends pas bien ce que tu veux ni avec quoi tu veux le faire (un shell?)
mais la fonction clear de n'importe quel shell devrait le faire...


----------



## grenoble (22 Novembre 2002)

Merci de ton intérêt, tehem.
Comme nous sommes dans le forum Développement, ma question concernait l'effacement de l'écran depuis un programme C.
J'ai trouvé à peu près ce qui m'intéressait:
un printf("\e[2J\e[H"); va bien me nettoyer l'écran et me positionner en haut de l'écran, comme dans la commande top.


----------



## superdada (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr />*
clrscr(); n'existe pas
*<hr /></blockquote>

en exécutant une commande "clear" ou "tput" sur le terminal ça pourrait fonctionner...


----------

